# to buy ammo online



## tfcheng (May 1, 2006)

hi folks,
I just got a bolt-action rifle from savage arm and have shot a few times. On the range, a friend told me buying ammo on-line can save big bucks. I wonder if people here would like to recommand some websites, I googled some and don't really know which one to choose. And could anynbody command on the quality? I saw some .223 that is half the price than the one I used to get. Is that okay? thank you for your time!!

TFC


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What kind of ammo are you looking for? Many people shoot Black Hills as it shoots good and is lower cost.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Midsouth Shooters Supply, Natches Shooters Supply, Midway USA. Sign up for their weekly internet specials.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Midsouth Shooters Supply, Natches Shooters Supply, Midway USA. Sign up for their weekly internet specials.


Do you know anyone that will ship AMMO to Alaska?


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What I have noticed is that you can buy it cheaper on the net but the shipping and handleing is a killer.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The more you buy the more you save. Some times there is a no shipping fee if a certain dollar amount is spent and some sites have a slightly higher price of just a few penny's with no shipping cost at all. Just got to shop around..


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have ordered from here and they ship UPS for free:

http://www.ammoman.com/

Sorry ABBK they do not ship to Alaska. 

They don't always have the best deals, but do at times. They also do have order minimums.


----------

